# Bay Shit!!!



## yurple (Jan 15, 2008)

This thread is for people who like bay area music, not just rap, but any bay related shit...so I'll kick it off with some classics.....


YouTube - E-40 w/ The Click - Hurricane(slurricane) - Music Video

YouTube - Cadillac Girl - Andre Nickatina Ft. Mac Dre

YouTube - Andre Nickatina - Smoke Dope And Rap

YouTube - Andre Nickatina/Dre Dog - Killa Whale


ill be back to post more


----------



## yurple (Jan 15, 2008)

some new shit-this shit is a slapper

YouTube - AP.9 - The Grinch (Music Video)


----------



## yurple (Jan 15, 2008)

slapper...

YouTube - AP.9 OF THE MOB FIGAZ PERFORMING "ROCKSTAR MOBBIN'"


----------



## fizzx (Jan 15, 2008)

You ever heard of handsome boy modeling school? Queer name but they got a lot of talent and connects with the collabs...it features heiroglyphics, pharrell, linkin park...its kind of like alternative rap.


----------



## BayLegacy (Jan 15, 2008)

Love Bay slaps.
Hyphy/based is my favorite, but I can fuck with some Dre Dog and Mac Dre any day of the week.

YouTube - BRAND NEW Andre Nickatina 7 Letters Coked Out (2007)

YouTube - Mac Dre - Get Stupid (remix)


----------

